# Perry's no peep help



## tc hardhead (Jun 19, 2006)

Has anyone ever used on of these type sights or have any advice on these I would like to try peepless.


----------



## Jerryg (Nov 26, 2012)

I have shot without a peep for many years and love it. It's about acquiring your anchor point. Wouldn't go back to a peep for nothing

Jerryg


----------



## extgreen (Oct 26, 2011)

i use all three, i use the promaster plus the peep, i am left eye dominant but i shoot right handed. made a 35yrd shot this year on a nice 10pt buck. i have four points to line up and it keeps me dead on. so my advice get the peep eliminator but shoot it for a bit with the peep still on.


----------



## bowmansdad (Nov 29, 2011)

Jerryg said:


> I have shot without a peep for many years and love it. It's about acquiring your anchor point. Wouldn't go back to a peep for nothing
> 
> Jerryg


I use a kisser button anchored in the corner of my mount instead
of a peep. I'll never go back.


----------

